# Pampered Pooch



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

For those people living within reach of Guildford, Surrey! Merrist Wood agricultural college run a one day grooming course to teach you how to groom your own dog. You take along your own dog and step by step you are taken through the different stages - brushing, washing, drying and clipping/scissors etc. A friend did the course in June with her F1b labradoodle and highly recommends it. It is a very intensive day but she loved it and got so much out of the day. 
They run the course on a Saturday once or twice a term. I am booked into the next day on October 15th 10 - 4pm.
I wish I knew how to post a link but if you google *Merrist Wood Pampered Pooch* then you'll find the info.
I feel armed with Julia's video and this course I should be able to groom Rufus and Basil myself, therefore saving a fortune in grooming fees each year (this was part of my approach to convince hubby to get another Cockapoo!). 
I'm a very lucky girl - I'm getting a grooming table and clippers for my birthday at the end of the month! 

Karen xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That sounds great, I'll have a look and see if they do anything at the Agricultural College in Edinburgh. What age roughly does the coat start to need more managing? Izzy is just a ball of fluff (which isn't tangly at all) just now. I shall get some practice in on Phoebe, I have always taken her to the vet to be clipped, but with 2 I'm going to give it a go


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't remember the exact age Ali, but I think I got Rufus first groomed at about 6 months. There is quite a tricky stage when they loose their puppy coat and the adult coat comes through. It can get extra tangled at this stage - lots of matts .....so I'm really going to keep on top of Basil when I get him home!

Karen x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds fabulous!!! Wish I was closer and could go. Will look out for something more local as I really want to groom Luna myself xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would recommend having a go at home grooming.. 

I really enjoy doing Honey at home, Oakley however has never been keen on the whole plucking and pruning, but we just take our time, he is fine at bathing, drying, ear cleaning, eye wiping, just hates the claw trimming and ear plucking.. so we just do a few claws each day or one ear at a time.... 

It is quite easy and you get your cockapoo to look just how you like them to look


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh I wish that was nearer I've been looking at doing something... contemplating the city and guilds that Adam did. There are courses near me one for your own dog about £400 but the city and guilds about £800 but all dogs. But your day sounds fab x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

P.s sat in waiting for my dog drier to come ooooh x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

How exciting Karen  I love doggie deliveries .. xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Its a little frustrating... it came last week when I was out so arranged delivery for yesterday.. however nipped to the shop leaving my daughter to listen for the door, strange how I had to bang the door down when i came home, with the dogs barking as well and she did nt hear me so you've guessed it the delivery man had been in the 20mins I'd been out.... so sat in today x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh yes I would be frustrated too.... make a nice cuppa and browse your favourite cockapoo forum .. its the school holidays ... relax, have a lazy day 

Well until that drier arrives .. then I guess it will be full steam ahead for Cockapoo bath time


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Got my Pet Head range yesterday .... they actually dont need bathing .. and Mable really does nt like it, she's like a cat .... maybe out for a reallu dirty, stagnant water, fox poo type walk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh excellent .. you are having a doggy spend up 

Please let me know on the blog what you think of Pet Head... I just love it ...

Mable doesn't like baths, ahhh, Oakley is my hardest to groom, Honey however is a tart and loves all the pampering ... I managed to cut 2 of Oakleys claws yesterday ha ha ha .. its takes us a long time ... 

I think as soon as your delivery arrives .. head for the woods .. get them all dirty, then come home and have some fun ... 

I must take mine in the wheat field and woods later .. got to get some updated photos of them ..

Can't wait to see a Pet Head'ed Wilf and Mable xxx try to get a photo up .. please pretty please xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Intensions are good ..... just rubbish, never mind dog grooming course really need a computer course ... got the blueberry muffin shampoo the same conditioner as you and a strawberry detangle spray x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha computer course .. thats why I need my hubby .. I couldn't do much on my laptop or blog without him tbh :S

Your dogs are going to smell fab .. I promise ... the PET HEAD furtastic creme rinse is my favourite ... even the kids noticed the softness... only had one very small mat in Oakley's coat since we used it .. and that was, well how do I say it ... it was near his willy and due to him weeing/ scenting in his coat, more of a stick mess than a mat actually... 

Anyway their coats are just so soft.. 

Right think I need a doggy walk xxxx camera, poo bags, treats, dogs and we are out of here  oh yes the kids too


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

It is just the ears I am squeamish about plucking. I started trimming Teddy myself, but take him for ears and claws. I am not saying I am as good at it as a groomer, but he doesn't object and I enjoy it. Really wish I was better at it though.
It would be great if there was a course in Central Scotland.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I do them myself ... but Im dubious about nails... they need doing but not confident myself. have done them but would feel awful if I hurt them, they need booking in x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Karen

I'm only 30 Mins from Guildford - £80.00 for the day seems like a good deal
compared to what you could save. Might see you there!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Just took Teddy round to the vet to have his nails and ears done - she wanted to scalp him because of matts I just couldn't! I'm bonkers as I know it makes sense, but I just couldn't! Then I had a rethink and decided to phone them to go ahead - but put the phone down before I got through. Oh heavens - I am a complete mess - just wanted to his matts myself and keep him looking cute. I know he will grow again quickly but......


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I hate myself when I leave Phoebe and end up having her scalped. After every time I say I'll spend more time keeping on top of it, never do! I'm going to get clippers I think, and PetHead products, Izzy is just my baby and will smell nice, although she really doesn't need it, Phoebe's coat has grown in quite a bit and looks lovely, but if I'm not careful....


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking up any youtube videos on how to do it myself. Need a good pair of clippers though and some advice on how to use them before I do anything. Scary thought using clippers but need to bite the bullet. He is so good at sitting and letting me cut him but clippers might be a different matter!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Tressa, why don't you let the groomers do it the first time? If your dog's coat is quite matted then it will be tricky for you if you have never used clippers before. If the groomers clip him then you have a fresh start and can keep up with his growing coat. Their coats do grow out quite quickly and he'll be back to being a fluffball in no time.

Karen xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Karen - I know I should, and I probably will. I think part of my problem is that he is not at his usual groomers today as it was just meant to be for nails and ears and not a full groom, and I am not sure whether I can trust them. I have decided that I am going to make an appointment with my usual groomers and let them do it, as they are great at listening. Thanks for that - it has helped me decide


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

not every mated dog needs to be clipped right back, it is possible to get mats out without clipping them the the skin. too many groomes just go for the easy option and scalp the dog, im sure if i took my lot to the any of the groomers in my aria thats what they would do rather than work on them. 

this is a one day grooming corse corse in scotland their are two others but cant remember them. 
http://www.scotgroom.co.uk/grooming-tuition.html


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Kendal - you are a star - I have just written to them for dates for the one-day grooming course Thanks to much for that.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tressa said:


> Just took Teddy round to the vet to have his nails and ears done - she wanted to scalp him because of matts I just couldn't! I'm bonkers as I know it makes sense, but I just couldn't! Then I had a rethink and decided to phone them to go ahead - but put the phone down before I got through. Oh heavens - I am a complete mess - just wanted to his matts myself and keep him looking cute. I know he will grow again quickly but......


Please don’t panic .. you may be able to get them out, take your time get comfortable on the floor with him and work your way through them .. I am sure with a bit of detangle spray or using some dog conditioner you will be able to work them out of his coat. You can always have him clipped a bit shorter underneath, just not bald but shorter. Oakley is about 1.5 inch underneath and I will keep it like that as he wee’s and scents all over his under carriage ... then it is sticky and will naturally mat easier... yuk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> For those people living within reach of Guildford, Surrey! Merrist Wood agricultural college run a one day grooming course to teach you how to groom your own dog. You take along your own dog and step by step you are taken through the different stages - brushing, washing, drying and clipping/scissors etc. A friend did the course in June with her F1b labradoodle and highly recommends it. It is a very intensive day but she loved it and got so much out of the day.
> They run the course on a Saturday once or twice a term. I am booked into the next day on October 15th 10 - 4pm.
> I wish I knew how to post a link but if you google *Merrist Wood Pampered Pooch* then you'll find the info.
> I feel armed with Julia's video and this course I should be able to groom Rufus and Basil myself, therefore saving a fortune in grooming fees each year (this was part of my approach to convince hubby to get another Cockapoo!).
> ...


Hi Karen

Think my luck might have changed.. just booked last place on the course.
There is only 8 people per class so should be good


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Think my luck might have changed.. just booked last place on the course.
> There is only 8 people per class so should be good


Oh that's great Colin! See you there if not before. 

Karen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I had clippers for months without using them Tressa cos I daren't but if you try them on your hand you realise they are nt going to cut your skin so feel confident enough to go ahead. The body is fine its just like shearing a sheep... not that Ive shaun one ... and then blend the legs in with scissors, then its wondering if you'll get the face right .. but I think its trial and error, good luck x
P.s my drier has come and its like a hurricane... it nearly blew a canvas off the wall x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Think my luck might have changed.. just booked last place on the course.
> There is only 8 people per class so should be good


Oh bother! I was just thinking of booking up and joining you but looks like its full! 

I do try and groom at home and have bought various things but its a bit hit and miss - Maisie's coat is very mattable! But as I'll have 2 cockapoos I would like to persevere.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue, when are you getting number 2 ... I do get a bit confused but I am sure you are having a Jukee pup am I right?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

This course sounds fab,i wish i had something like that near me,there is a course but its over a few weeks and its also out in the countryside in the middle of nowhere and i wouldnt be able to get there,let us all know how you get on there,including piccies xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Oh bother! I was just thinking of booking up and joining you but looks like its full!
> 
> I do try and groom at home and have bought various things but its a bit hit and miss - Maisie's coat is very mattable! But as I'll have 2 cockapoos I would like to persevere.


Hope you had a lovely holiday Sue. Good to see you back.
Why don't you contact Merrist Wood and get on the reserve list? You never know, people may pull out ....bitch in season etc. I was on the reserve list for the June course and was offered a place in the end but decided to stay with the October date after all. It's good to get your name down anyway as it's such a popular course. I haven't paid anything yet or filled out any forms ....that will be done in September, so you never know, someone on the list may opt out.

Karen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope you get a place as well, cant wait til you go for feed back x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Hope you had a lovely holiday Sue. Good to see you back.
> Why don't you contact Merrist Wood and get on the reserve list? You never know, people may pull out ....bitch in season etc. I was on the reserve list for the June course and was offered a place in the end but decided to stay with the October date after all. It's good to get your name down anyway as it's such a popular course. I haven't paid anything yet or filled out any forms ....that will be done in September, so you never know, someone on the list may opt out.
> 
> Karen x


Thanks Karen, good idea ....I will look into it further ... Guildford is only 20 mins away. Yes, great holiday thanks, hope you enjoyed the Lakes too.

How was your first night with the Beautiful Basil? We are off to JD tomorrow to collect pup..... crate is ready, sausage toy is ready ..


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh that's great Colin! See you there if not before.
> 
> Karen x


Hi Karen

Merrist wood just called to say they had overbooked the course and I now
have to wait until March!! Gutted


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone, as a newbie still waiting for my Cockapoo, I've booked myself onto a day grooming course in Chiswick, thought I'd get grooming going from the start. I looked after a 10 month old Cockapoo for 10 days and he had bad mats behind his ears and developing all through his coat, from reading your posts I think this must have been as his coat was changing as his owner said it had just starting happening. Must say I didn't realise all the equipment required, do you think hubby will mind if I use his beard trimmer?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> Merrist wood just called to say they had overbooked the course and I now
> have to wait until March!! Gutted


Oh Poo! What a shame Colin. I was looking forward to meeting you and Betty too. I tell you what though, I think you might get more from the course in March as Betty should have pretty much reached her adult height and have her adult coat by then - probably a very different approach to grooming a puppy coat? I'll give a full report back after the course then you'll know what to expect. 

Karen xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh Poo! What a shame Colin. I was looking forward to meeting you and Betty too. I tell you what though, I think you might get more from the course in March as Betty should have pretty much reached her adult height and have her adult coat by then - probably a very different approach to grooming a puppy coat? I'll give a full report back after the course then you'll know what to expect.
> 
> Karen xx


Yes, was a bit annoyed as I found it strange they have only found this out
almost a Month after saying that I got and reserved the last place... slightly got the feeling that I had been bumped off in favour of some one in the know - but may be just being paranoid!! I guess we will still meet at the VW meet?? Will be good to get your feedback tho.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh good - yes we'll see you at Virginia Water. 

Re the course, I think the college has been mostly closed for the summer hols and they're now in preparing for the next term. I was told I would get the forms etc at the start of term so they are probably just getting their act together now. I wouldn't give up hope as no one has committed to the course until forms and payment have been received. Someone's circumstances may have changed - you never know.

Look forward to seeing you at VW anyway.

Karen x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Oh good - yes we'll see you at Virginia Water.
> 
> Re the course, I think the college has been mostly closed for the summer hols and they're now in preparing for the next term. I was told I would get the forms etc at the start of term so they are probably just getting their act together now. I wouldn't give up hope as no one has committed to the course until forms and payment have been received. Someone's circumstances may have changed - you never know.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen - you were right!! Another call from Merrist wood today saying that some one had cancelled and I'm back in!!! Hoorah..


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol! Welcome back Colin! Great news. I was emailed the forms yesterday and you have just reminded me to complete them! .......

Karen xx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> For those people living within reach of Guildford, Surrey! Merrist Wood agricultural college run a one day grooming course to teach you how to groom your own dog. You take along your own dog and step by step you are taken through the different stages - brushing, washing, drying and clipping/scissors etc. A friend did the course in June with her F1b labradoodle and highly recommends it. It is a very intensive day but she loved it and got so much out of the day.
> They run the course on a Saturday once or twice a term. I am booked into the next day on October 15th 10 - 4pm.
> I wish I knew how to post a link but if you google *Merrist Wood Pampered Pooch* then you'll find the info.
> I feel armed with Julia's video and this course I should be able to groom Rufus and Basil myself, therefore saving a fortune in grooming fees each year (this was part of my approach to convince hubby to get another Cockapoo!).
> ...


Hi Karen

This looks great! I've asked them to send me availability for their courses. We've been getting Ruby groomed as she really doesn't like me doing it. The girl we use locally is fantastic (Suzi Barber, Bark Avenue) - she trained at Merrist Wood. Now that we are getting our second one it would probably be a good idea to be better equipped to do some of it myself!

Not sure I'll ever want to do their ears or nails though!

H
x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Sounds great - will defo look into it - not sure Dexter will let me do him though - doesn't even like the brush!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> not every mated dog needs to be clipped right back, it is possible to get mats out without clipping them the the skin. too many groomes just go for the easy option and scalp the dog, im sure if i took my lot to the any of the groomers in my aria thats what they would do rather than work on them.
> 
> this is a one day grooming corse corse in scotland their are two others but cant remember them.
> http://www.scotgroom.co.uk/grooming-tuition.html


I totally agree Kendal. 

I keep Buzz with a full coat as you can see on the grooming video on YouTube http://http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1862

The video was shot mid June and because of a mad summer with 75 pups and then followed with the poorly pups I didn't get to groom Buzz through again until last week. So that was three months with no grooming 
He was really very matted and any groomer would have scalped him BUT I love his coat and wanted to keep him long. So I set about him with Tropiclean D-Mat, coatking, and LesPooches gold brush..............four sittings.............and 10 1/2 hours later !!!  Buzz has had his fur flowing in the wind at Clumber Poo Fest last Sunday. 

Clearly three months was way too long!!! The trick with matts is to ONLY groom them out when they are WET and with CONDITIONER on, I use Tropiclean D-Mat but I'm sure that any dog conditioner will help too.. It makes the matts so much easier to see and doesn't tug at the dogs skin so much. Once I have got the coat groomed smooth WET I then rinse them and ....contry to my video....either air dry or scrunch dry the coat. Taking a wet dog for a good walk is a great way to get them mostly dry then finish off with a hairdryer.

Grooming is not rocket science and a one day basic course is a brilliant idea to give anyone e confidence to give it a go themselves. I would guess that all of the enthusiasts would be able to do just as good a job as a groomer after a couple of attempts. As others have said you also know how you want your Cockapoo to look and most groomers don't as yet. The Cockapoo clip is not in the Groomers Bible yet.

Go for it guys......it's not that hard with just a little know how.

Julia xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahhh, Julia, I have another business idea for you! During the quieter litter months you could run 'Learn to groom your Cockapoo' days! A little investment in some grooming tables ........ hmmmn. Those of us who live further away could camp .......... big barbeque in the evening. An opportunity to learn and a reunion in to the mix. Perfect! Pop it in the diary for Spring / Summer 2012! 

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Ahhh, Julia, I have another business idea for you! During the quieter litter months you could run 'Learn to groom your Cockapoo' days! A little investment in some grooming tables ........ hmmmn. Those of us who live further away could camp .......... big barbeque in the evening. An opportunity to learn and a reunion in to the mix. Perfect! Pop it in the diary for Spring / Summer 2012!
> 
> Karen xx


Ooh yes, sounds like fun!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Ahhh, Julia, I have another business idea for you! During the quieter litter months you could run 'Learn to groom your Cockapoo' days! A little investment in some grooming tables ........ hmmmn. Those of us who live further away could camp .......... big barbeque in the evening. An opportunity to learn and a reunion in to the mix. Perfect! Pop it in the diary for Spring / Summer 2012!
> 
> Karen xx


OOOh Yes that sounds a fab weekend away!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Book me in  Could maybe bring a pup home too :laugh:


----------

